# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث : "...ببيت المقدس وأكناف بيت المقدس"؟

## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه، مباركا عليه كما يحب ربنا ويرضى.
أما بعد :
ما صحة حديث :"لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الدين ظاهرين، لعدوهم قاهرين، لا يضرهم من خالفهم؛ إلا ما أصابهم من لأواء، حتى يأتي أمر الله، وهم كذلك.
قالوا: يا رسول الله! وأين هم؟
قال: «ببيت المقدس، وأكناف بيت المقدس"
حيث أني سمعت بعض علماء الحديث في مصر ذكره ولم يتعرض إليه بتصحيح أو تضعيف، كأنه مقر له حفظه الله.
ثم رأيت بحث لأحد المشايخ يلمز المحدث المصري، لذكره هذا الحديث دون أن يتعرض إليه !!
فما جواب مشايخنا الكرام، وطلبة العلم المحققين على ما سألت عنه آنفا؟
ودمتم بود
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو القاسم

الحديث صحيح وإسناده لا بأس به
وله شواهد..
ولعلك تصبر حتى أنزّل كلمة الشيخ المحدث
السعد عن هذا الحديث وطرقه..وبيان
ما قلتُه بالأدلة

----------


## السكران التميمي

أخرجه بهذا اللفظ كلٌ من:
1)	الطبري في (تهذيب الآثار ج2/ص823):
قال: حدثني أحمد بن الفرج الحمصي، حدثنا ضمرة بن ربيعة، حدثنا السيباني، قال أبو جعفر: وهو يحيى بن أبي عمرو، عن عمرو بن عبد الله، عن أبي أمامة الباهلي أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: " لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق لعدوهم قاهرين لا يضرهم من خالفهم إلا ما أصابهم من لأواء فهم كالإناء بين الأكلة حتى يأتيهم أمر الله وهم كذلك"  قالوا: يا رسول الله وأين هم؟ قال: " ببيت المقدس وأكناف بيت المقدس".

2)	الإمام أحمد في (المسند ج5/ص269):
قال أبو عبد الرحمن: وجدت في كتاب أبي بخط يده: حدثني مهدي بن جعفر الرملي، ثنا ضمرة، عن الشيباني؛ واسمه يحيى بن أبي عمرو، عن عمرو بن عبد الله الحضرمي، عن أبي أمامة قال: قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الدين ظاهرين لعدوهم قاهرين لا يضرهم من خالفهم الا ما أصابهم من لأواء حتى يأتيهم أمر الله وهم كذلك" قالوا: يا رسول الله وأين هم؟ قال: "ببيت المقدس وأكناف بيت المقدس".

3)	الطبراني في (المعجم الكبير ج8/ص145):
قال: حدثنا يحيى بن عبد الباقي الأذني، ثنا أبو عمير عيسى بن محمد بن إسحاق النحاس، ثنا ضمرة بن ربيعة، عن يحيى بن أبي عمرو السيباني، عن عمرو بن عبد الله الحضرمي، عن أبي أمامة الباهلي عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: "لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الحق ظاهرين على من يغزوهم قاهرين لا يضرهم من ناوأهم حتى يأتيهم أمر الله وهم كذلك" قيل: يا رسول الله وأين هم؟ قال: "ببيت المقدس".

قال الهيثمي في (مجمع الزوائد ج7/ص288):
رواه عبدالله وجادة عن خط أبيه والطبراني ورجاله ثقات.

4)	المحاملي في (آلأمالي ص424):
قال: حدثنا الحسين، ثنا احمد بن الفرج الحمصي، ثنا ضمرة بن ربيعة، ثنا السيباني، عن عمرو بن عبد الله الحضرمي، 
عن ابي امامة الباهلي ان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: "لا تزال طائفة من امتي ظاهرين على الحق لعدوهم قاهرين لا يضرهم من خالفهم الا ما اصابهم من لأوائهم كالاناء بين الأكلة حتى يأتيهم امر الله وهم كذلك" قالوا: يا رسول الله واين هم؟ قال: "ببيت المقدس وافناء بيت المقدس".

والحديث صحيح ثابت، والجزء الأول منه مروي في الصحيح.

----------


## ابو نصار

هناك تخريج للشيخ سليم الهلالي حفظه الله يضعفها . .

----------


## الغامدي1

من موقع الدرر السنية
164920 - لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق لعدوهم قاهرين لا يضرهم من خالفهم إلا ما أصابهم من لأواء فهم كالإناء بين الأكلة حتى يأتيهم أمر الله وهم كذلك قالوا يا رسول الله وأين هم قال ببيت المقدس وأكناف بيت المقدس 
الراوي: أبو أمامة المحدث: ابن جرير الطبري - المصدر: مسند عمر - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/823
خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
235663 - لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الدين ظاهرين لعدوهم قاهرين لا يضرهم من خالفهم إلا ما أصابهم من لأواء حتى يأتيهم أمر الله وهم كذلك قالوا يا رسول الله وأين هم قال ببيت المقدس وأكناف بيت المقدس 
الراوي: أبو أمامة المحدث: الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/291
خلاصة الدرجة: رجاله ثقات‏‏
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
150647 - لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الدين ظاهرين لعدوهم قاهرين لا يضرهم من خالفهم إلا ما أصابهم من لأواء حتى يأتيهم أمر الله وهو كذلك قالوا وأين هم قال ببيت المقدس وأكناف بيت المقدس 
الراوي: أبو أمامة الباهلي المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/599
خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده ضعيف وله شاهد بنحوه
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
48489 - لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الدين ظاهرين ، لعدوهم قاهرين ، لا يضرهم من خالفهم ؛ إلا ما أصابهم من لأواء ؛ حتى يأتيهم أمر الله وهم كذلك . قالوا : يا رسول الله ! وأين هم ؟ قال : ببيت المقدس ، وأكناف بيت المقدس 
الراوي: أبو أمامة الباهلي المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الضعيفة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5849
خلاصة الدرجة: منكر بهذا التمام

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيكم و أحسن إليكم.

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أطلب من أخي أبي القاسم أن يتم ما التزمه على نفسه في المشاركة الأولى حتى نستفيد جميعا
ولك مني أطيب وأرق تحية

الأخوة : السكران التميمي، ابوانصار، الغامدي1
بــارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي أويس..وفقه الله تعالى
لم أعهد من نفسي خيانة ولله الحمد
..وقد وعدت بذلك 
قبل أن تفتح هذا الموضوع
وذلك في موضوع مستقل
في القسم الفكري

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

> أخي أويس..وفقه الله تعالى


بل أبو أويس، وليس أويس!! (ابتسامة) 



> في القسم الفكري


اختصر علي الطريق، ومدني بالرابط

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو القاسم

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=25888
تفضل..وعذراً على الخطأ أخي أبا أويس

----------


## المصباح المنير

الرابط تالف

----------

